
ByteBeat 2019-2020 - SQL_Slammer
Viznut&#x27;s thread was abandoned for some reason, but I will help you feature your music code.
======
SQL_Slammer
Beat This: w=69,k=420,e=2.718,l=127,s=Math.sin(t/5) _l+l,c=Math.cos(t
<<10)_l+l,h=Math.tan(t>>12) _l+l,m=2048,a=
"ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890".charCodeAt(Math.floor(t%35|(t>>7)%127))|m+1|t>>4,x=t<<t_16,y=20>>t
_13|t
>>7,o=t>>10&t>>12,v=(w|k|e|l|s|c|h|m|a|x|y|o)_~t>>7,(((127&(((((127&(((((127&(((((t>>10)
_" 1492194246"[t>>10&20])&(Math.max(t>>10)_l+l) _v >>4)+(127&(x_9&x>>4|x _5
&x>>7|x_3&x>>10)-e))|v)>>(t _v)|t
>>4))&1?((63&(((s|t>>8)&(c|t>>8))&1?(t>>4|t>>8&t_7):254))|t>>4):t>>4)-(15&(x+t>>8)+t>>1)^(63&((Math.sqrt(t%(m
_3 &t%m_7)) _l)+((t
<<5|t>>4)/3))))|((31&(Math.abs(Math.tan(t<<23)))_l+l)|t>>7)))-((t _"
4152"[t>>4&t>>8&t>>12])&&(64&(Math.sin(t%155/c)_l+l))))^(Math.log(y>>2&t%20)
_l))|t
>>5)-((t&4096?((t/5/m)|"WWQQQQNNNN!!?".charCodeAt(Math.tan(t>>3&t>>10))):l))|t>>4)^(((t>>5&t_9)-1)-(t
_(4 &t>>10))+(t_(6&t>>10)))))&128?(((t _(
"#\x0B;\x0B&\x0BA\x0B\x0BG\\[CREEPERAWMAN!!!??![IIQN!W??YXWE".charCodeAt(Math.abs(t%110)+Math.sin(t/6)_c))|t>>4)&t
_6)+(t_ "1722"[t>>10&15]))|(t>>4&t _2)-1:1)|((t
>>10)_[0x18481941a4]%[0xaac3a813b6])

------
SQL_Slammer
Link: [http://wry.me/bytebeat/](http://wry.me/bytebeat/)

------
SQL_Slammer
Example: ((t>>8|t%23)&(t>>7|t&11))|((t&t>>13)*(t>>6|t>>9)%35)

~~~
SQL_Slammer
or ((t>>8|t%23)&(t>>7%11))|((t&t>>13)*(t>>6|t>>9)%35)

